# Whats your favorite fishing line?



## ACarbone624 (Jan 8, 2008)

Mine is Trilene XT(Xtra Tough) Lo-Vis Green. 

Holds up very well, hold a knot well and I've never had a tangle with it.

Whats yours???


----------



## Jim (Jan 8, 2008)

Im so lost in this topic. I decided this year to try mostly braid. I will let you know at the end of this season. 

I can tell you I dont like Yozuri Hybrid. I do like Suffix elite. I like P-line CXX for baitcasters. I like BPS Excel, but that line is a rubber band. I think all my missed hook sets are ffrom me straying away from my old faithful Trilene XL.


----------



## shamoo (Jan 8, 2008)

Trilene XL, Silverthread, and as Mr. Jim stated BPS, but I switched over to Sufix Seige 6 lb test for spinning and 10 lb test for baitcasting, I might try the Sufix elete for thee old baitcasters and even drop down to 4 lb. test for spinning, that should be fun.


----------



## kentuckybassman (Jan 8, 2008)

Usually Stren lo-vis or clear but I've been tryin' some other stuff here lately. I think.I might like Trilenes flouro 8lb. dia. 15 lb test gold. Like I said, I'm tryin some stuff. Found out I hate braided line though. The only thing I'll use that stuff for is to tie up the kids!!! JUST KIDDING!!


----------



## jkbirocz (Jan 8, 2008)

Sufix performance braid is on all my reels, I love it. I couldn't tell you what mono I like cause I haven't used it in 5 or 6 years. I did have my US reel spooled with sufix pro mix, and it was great, but I broke the reel soon after so I really can't say. When I did use mono I used a lot of Trilene either XL or XT. As for flouro leaders I like seaguar carbon pro.


----------



## cjensen (Jan 8, 2008)

P-Line CXX on all my reels other than my frog setup. For that I use Suffix 40 lb braid.


----------



## SMDave (Jan 8, 2008)

Mono: berkley trilene xt and suffix elite. I also like big game. Cheap, strong, but has some memory and stretch. I use it for saltwater.

Fluorocarbon: berkley trilene fluorocarbon in 10 lb test (see my review).

Braid: I only use power pro, 30lb test in moss green


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 8, 2008)

Yo-Zuri Hybrid (8# & 10#) for me!


----------



## little anth (Jan 8, 2008)

triline fluro is nice as is vanish and pline 100% floro
triline xt is nice mono too


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Jan 8, 2008)

Love Yo-Zuri Hybrid (6,8,&10). Also use braid for topwater.


----------



## Nickk (Jan 8, 2008)

I've been trying out waaaaaay too many. Last year I joined a club and fished tournaments so I dropped some coin on line, previously I ran Power Pro 4/15 on spinning and 10lb XT on a baitcaster. Well now I have 40lb Power Pro on 2 of my baitcasters and 10lb Fluro on 1 and 20lb PP on my spinner. I'm thinking about trying Suffix Performance braid this year.

I gotta say that I just love the feel of braid, you can feel ever rock and strikes are awesome!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 9, 2008)

Fishin NJ said:


> You guys are gonna laugh at me



Not us - never! :lol:


----------



## Bryan_VA (Jan 9, 2008)

Power Pro Braid and P-Line Floroclear copolymer


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 9, 2008)

Bryan_VA said:


> Power Pro Braid and P-Line Floroclear copolymer



YES! I use Seaguar floro leaders - but P-Line works just as well

That is how you catch smallies!


----------



## Gamefisher (Jan 9, 2008)

I've been most happy with Berkley XL on my spinning reels - I've tried Berkley Vanish - it was OK but not great, and I'm going to be trying Spiderwire Stealth for better sensitivity.

On casting gear - I had Berkley XT on first, but it was stiff and I think casting distance suffered. Now I'm trying Stren original, and so far so good. 

Matt


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Jan 9, 2008)

I get the walmart special Berkley Trilene Big Game, or the Stren High Impact whichever is in stock at the time. I use 12#, 15#, and #20 pound. I love the stuff. Probably the best line for the $ I have ever found.


----------



## BassAddict (Jan 9, 2008)

I mostly use braid and im sad to admit it but i have jumped on the power pro band wagon, ill also use flame green fireline when i need extra visibility. When I use mono which is rare ill use stren clear/flourecent or trilene if the store is out of the stren strenth i need.


----------



## nicdicarlo (Jan 9, 2008)

I use, and have used a wide variety of line. This is what I currently have spooled up. Here she goes:
*Bass Spinning*: 6-8 lb Suffix Seige in gray, 10lb Triline XL in green, and I just bought a spool of 20lb/6lb diam. Suffix Braid in green to replace on one of the 8lb Seige reels. I used to like the Stren Easy Cast in the coffee color, but that's no longer available. Jim gave me a spool of Yozuri 8lb in green, so I'll be giving that a shot.
*Bass Baitcasting*: 12-25 lb Stren High Impact or Berkley Big Game. Strong and cheap. I want to start fishing heavier bass jigs and T-rigged worms on a flippin rod this season and will probably go with the Suffix Braid on that rod.
*Cats*: 50lb Gorilla Braid...I wasn't that impressed with the abrasion resistance. Next season it will probably be about 40lb mono on the 7000 and powerpro braid on the 6500C abus. I will be in the market for a high vis mono for night fishing.

Its good to see what everyone else is using.
[/b]


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Jan 9, 2008)

I like Suffix but it's not available locally, so for mono, I usually go Stren. I also tried some Spiderwire G String (I bought it for the name) and it was alright. On one of my baitcasters, I have Power Pro on, and I guess I like it alright. I guess I'm in the process of converting to braid, I just can't get used to it.


----------



## redbug (Jan 9, 2008)

here are my choices of line


I use Mccoy mean green for my crank baits and spinner bait fishing. 
I use IZORELINE for my jig fishing and soft plastics
I will be looking at High Seas lines this year , they have increased their support with the ABA and are making it worth me looking into sing the lines they offer
I don't use braid or floro

Wayne


----------



## mtnman (Jan 9, 2008)

ive been using Trilene XL low-vis green and i have had alot more luck since ive started using it. i like the XT also but you dont get the casting distance you do out of the XL, but if you are fishing around alot of structure and rocks all the time XT is the way to go if casting is not an issue, but im sticking to my XL. i love the stuff!!!!


----------



## mr.fish (Jan 9, 2008)

Vanish and seaguar for flouro, and strictly power pro for braid


----------



## Popeye (Jan 9, 2008)

Salmon reels from last season spooled with Power Pro #30 High-Vis yellow and Berkley Trilene Big Game #20 and Bass Pro Shops Magibraid lead core. This year when my wife got me another salmon reel for Christmas she got the moss green Power Pro. For my Crappie rods I use Trilene XL smooth casting #4.


----------



## Zman (Jan 9, 2008)

Used to love Yo-Zuri X-Tex Cobra for presentations where a little line stretch didn't matter. Unfortunately it was discontinued, at least in the U.S.

Also still love braid, Power Pro and probably more so Suffix Braid.


----------



## mtnman (Jan 9, 2008)

i like the power pro also but i doesnt fit my budget.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 10, 2008)

My Favorite Fishing Line:

"I think we need a bigger boat"

"Here Fishy Fishy"


----------



## Popeye (Jan 10, 2008)

I've got a T-Shirt that has "Here fishy, fishy, fishy" on the front of it. THe one I have on now is a little harder to describe so I'm gonna photo it and post it fer u.


----------



## Popeye (Jan 10, 2008)

I made a new thread on the short story/humor forum with the pix.


----------



## Zman (Jan 10, 2008)

mtnman said:


> i like the power pro also but i doesnt fit my budget.


I used to feel the same way until I tried it and discovered one reel full of Power Pro or SPB lasts me anywhere from 6 to 18 months. That's very cost efficient. 

Almost every non-braid I've tried lasts 2 weeks to 2 months (average probably 1 month) before it coils so much it has to be replaced. That can get pricey. 

I am kinda picky though, once a mono gets even a little bit of coil, I can't stand it, I've got to replace it.


----------

